# Floaters Thursday Friday



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Room for one more crew for a trip to Boomvang leaving Thursday for overnight. Depart around 0900 Thursday morning and return next afternoon out of Surfside Marina.
PM if interested.
Jerry


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

Pm sent

Sent from my Samsung S7 via Tapatalk


----------

